# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Dr. Lindsey adding density to FUE with strip case

## Dr. Lindsey

Here's ANOTHER lower yield FUE case, this time, performed by a VERY competent FUE doctor that we bolstered with a small strip case.  The video goes into a bunch of issues, including FUE vs Strip, cleaning and smoking, Color contrast, expectation management, and a short video of me running a comb through the result at just under a year.

I've put up a bunch of these this month....don't get me wrong FUE has its place.  Many of you may remember I did and FUE on my son....but the false advertising of scarless surgery with the same results as strip, that I see and hear almost every day..is wrong.  This guy had a fine FUE result...probably comparable to what I'd would have accomplished with fue on him....it just wasn't enough.  Now maybe the original doctor told him what I'd tell him...that he'd want a second case or it wouldn't maybe be enough, but the stress to the roots simply doesn't allow FUE to equal strip.  And most doctors are not as blunt about stuff like this as I am...hence so many repairs of this issue in the past 2 years (with a bunch being by well known FUE doctors).



Bottom line...make sure you talk about the pros and cons of all surgical issues PREOP with your doctor and make the decision that is best for you.



The video is:   http://vimeo.com/200657710



Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------

